#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 當你成為龍.最想做的第1件事??

## 魂殺o醉狂龍

如題
想問一下大家@@
個人是1!!
甩爆建築物!!
感覺那樣做挺有快感的(破壞狂??)

----------


## 無名龍

變成龍當然要享受龍的能力啦!
不過....應該會帶來很大的困擾吧?!
那就...飛吧!飛在那白雲裡!飛在黑夜裡!享受著那飛翔.迎風的感覺!
恩~~~~感覺不錯喔^^~

----------


## 蒼天翼龍

在天空飛翔+1

都變成龍了~

想當然就要好好的飛個過癮阿!   XDDD
(然後順便邊飛邊噴火~    :jcdragon-bad:    )

----------


## tie123145

+1飛翔==
有翅膀第一件事當然是衝上雲霄摟~

----------


## 雪之龍

飛翔是以前最想要的一個夢想..
如果是龍的話,當然要趕快享受一下龍具有的能力...
飛翔是一件不錯的選擇..
至於破壞建築物這個的話,還好..
噴火的話,來燒燒看樹林...= =""
躲起來的話...應改是要的,免得被人類抓去做實驗...@@"

----------


## 火爪

科學實驗做慣了(?)
當然會先研究一下龍的身體(喂
是很想飛翔啦~但默默的躲起來也不錯
所以答案就變成當作沒這回事啦~

(謎:我還是很想飛的,不過要先做出龍族專用防曬油XD)

----------


## 幻狼

這嘛....
一定先躲起來!身材太高大了w
所以容易被發現之後就被拿去做研究@@
之後當然是往天空飛起來了w
(飛的時侯一定要是晚上,要不是會曬傷的!)
那一定是很舒服的~
最後.......
自研究一下.(不要殺我啊!(光速逃!

----------


## 自然農子

幽靈想噴火...不對！噴煙火！很久以前幽靈看過的一個人偶卡通結局就是由火龍來噴煙火的！

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

當然是~~在天空飛翔~~
不用靠飛機就可以在天空飛
可是我常常有的幻想之一

----------


## 冥獄o玥

變成龍嘛..那當然是先做我夢寐以求的事-飛翔
但如果是變成地上行走的"恐龍"
那就先躲起來吧XD
以免別人看到就把我抓去研究史前的生物~

----------


## 奇比斯克

我選擇在空中飛  想飛去哪裡玩就飛去那邊 世界這麼大
第一件事情就是飛翔  不過要謹慎點 不要太招搖 被人類發現可是會去解頗
太殘忍了~ 躲避也很重要

用尾巴甩爆建築物啊?? 如果是鬼屋的話 直接把它拆了
免得附近鄰居常常被嚇到

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

獥會選擇飛翔>w<!!
(迷:是誰說他有懼高症的啊=A=?)
(獥:可...可是Q^Q...)

獥也有可能會先變回來~然後在"不經意"之下"不小心"被朋友發現(等等!

----------


## 月現.

翱翔於空中~(其實本身就很嚮往天空哩)
要不就是破壞一下建築物好像也不錯
樓上某位大大說的真好
當龍就是要好好享受龍的能力呀
這點本人大大贊同

----------


## 瘋喵

我也是想在天空飛翔
因為人類又不可能用自己的肉身飛上天
能靠自己飛上天
哇~~~~!
爽死了
不過
若我真的變成龍的話
人類.........
唉!!
我可能會因為人類的關係而消失在這世界吧(好自悲的一個人)

----------


## 大漠之狼

在空中盡情地飛翔，夢寐以求阿!

飛翔於大漠之上(為什麼是大漠阿)，無憂無慮自由自在。

----------


## 雪影塵星

哇~~~大部份都選飛耶((自己也是
從小就很想自由自在的在空中飛  :jcdragon-want:  
只怕懼高症突然發作  :jcdragon-xp:

----------


## 野狼1991

對天空噴火

......對不起,我選這個選相只是想知道龍會噴出什麼東西(喂你

一直挺好奇這個問題的"龍是否會噴火"

所以我想,當我變成龍之後應該會先嚐試這件事吧XD"

----------


## 亞格雷特

龍很巨大(通常)一不小心就會踩扁其他東西
這樣會很麻煩
在天空噴火會出現很多烤小鳥
那就在天空飛翔好了
可以不坐交通工具就能在天空飛翔
這是從小一直以來的夢想啊!(幻想中)

----------


## 小藍龍

飛翔+1
飛翔是我最憧憬的是阿~
能自由自在的飛上天然後感受風迎面吹來的感覺~

----------


## 晝

變成龍後當然要先體驗飛的感覺啊 :Smile: 
但是希望別撞到飛機XD


謎:在天空飛不會太醒目?

----------


## 陸合巡

雖然選甩爆房子，但我其實最想要在空中飛，搞不好我的懼高症會這樣不藥而癒
不過說實話，其實我全部都想做耶~
先去討厭的人家裡噴火把他嚇出來再甩爛他的房子，接著飛走揚長而去，找個地方躲起來再變回來~嗯~完美~

----------


## 斯冰菊

如題，因為本狼一直想體驗能飛在空中的感覺，就算肉體真的變成狼也不可能會飛啊！！！(除非有法術協助)

變成龍之後，本狼會拼命尋找如何再變成狼的方法。 :wuffer_grin:

----------

